# Brother DCP-165C: Druckkopf austauschen



## bepeppered (18. März 2010)

Hiho,

habe ein Problem mit nem Brother DCP-165C. Die Schwarz-Düse druckt nicht mehr! Zum Reinigen muss ich an den Druckkopf.

Doch: Wie komm ich daran? Wie baue ich den aus?

Liebe Grüße David


----------



## PC Heini (18. März 2010)

Uiuiui, das haste was vor. Da der Druckkopf zuunterst liegt, muss alles, was obendrauf ist, weggebaut werden. Ausser es sei denn, der Bodenteil dess Druckers lässt sich entfernen.


----------

